# Keeping scallops alive



## johG (Dec 3, 2017)

For how long can I keep scallops alive if I keep them in a big box of salt water at 2-3-4 degrees Celius?


----------



## CraigC (Dec 3, 2017)

Like most shellfish, keeping the water oxygenated is the key.


----------



## omar1233 (Jan 9, 2018)

i think 30 minutes enough


----------



## caseydog (Jan 9, 2018)

Like Craig said, to keep them alive for long, you need to get oxygen into the water, like you would a fish tank. Keeping them very cold helps, too, by slowing their metabolism. 

I've seen people use a big cooler and a fish tank aerator to keep/purge clams and crawfish. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2018)

You can get a bait bubbler for around $10 to help with the oxygenation.

It's a little battery powered air pump, hose, and diffuser that can be installed on the box or bucket.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> You can get a bait bubbler for around $10 to help with the oxygenation.
> 
> It's a little battery powered air pump, hose, and diffuser that can be installed on the box or bucket.



Ooooo, I need to get one of those for crawfish season, which is soon upon us. Thanks!

CD


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2018)

I have had shiners/killies and minnows stay alive for almost a week in a bubbler bucket. Works great so long as you keep it cool.


----------

